# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Wysypka pod pachami

## ~~Magda

Witam,
od ponad dwóch tygodni męczę się ze swędzącą wysypką pod pachami  :Frown:  Z początku myślałam, że to przez nowy antypespirant, ale od razu odstawiłam i niestety ale wysypka nadal sie utrzymuje. 
Co zrobic aby zniknęła? 
Dodam, że depiluję w tcyh miejscach woskiem, ale od dwóch lat i wcześniej nie miałam takich problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja Tez Takie coś Miałam i dokładnie nie wiem jaka to jest przyczyna ja ci proponuje dawać sobie co wieczór krem Bambino Jest on dla dzieci ale jest bardzo dobry ja dawałam i po jakimś tygodniu zniknęło to jest przez to ze twoja skora jest odwodniona i potrzebuje ona nawilżenia a jak nie przejdzie to idź do dermatologa !!!!

----------


## Karaoke

Ja z kolei zastosowałabym krem hydrocortizonum i na jakiś czas musisz zrezygnować z depilacji szczególnie woskiem.

----------


## Daria , lat 15

Witam .
 Otóż mam taki problem .. jakiś czas temu , goliłam pachy .. ( normalnie maszynką ) .. użyłam antyperspirantu i było okej .. wieczorem kiedy zdjęłam koszulkę zaczęły bardzo mocno swędzieć mnie pachy ! Kiedy wstałam rano , miałam okropne , duże , czerwone krosty .. zaczęłam bezmyślnie drapać .. po pewnym czasie z tych krust zaczęła lecieć ropa .. poszłam i powiedziałam mamie o swoim problemie , choć mam dopiero 15 lat , chcę się tutaj kogoś poradzić ! Wracając do tematu i mojej opowiadanie , to moja mama poradziła mi posmarować sobie te krosty MĄKĄ , rzeczywiście nie swędziały mnie pachy .. rano jak się obudziłam , te krosty były znacznie mniejsze i mniej czerwone .. teraz codziennie po kąpieli sparuję pachy mąką . Nie używam antyperspirantu ,ponieważ zauważyłam , że przez niego te krosty mocniej swędzą i są bardziej czerwone !! Jest lato i prawdę mówiąc wypada chodzić w krótkich koszulkach , ja nie mogę , bo właśnie mam ten problem ! Jest gorąco , żaden człowiek nie jest taki , że się nie poci .. a teraz jest to problemem . Myślę ,że mąka to rozwiązanie tymczasowe , bo fakt z ciepła te krosty się nawarstwiają ! Niewiem czy wybrać się do lekarza , czy dać tym krostom , aby same zniknęły , ale obawiam się , że będzie to bardzo długo trwało! Jest 1 CZERWIEC ... 27 wyjeżdżam do Bułgarii i najbardziej  obawiam się tego , że nie będę mogła wyjść normalnie jak inni na plażę . Jeśli ktoś z Was miał taki problem lub ma i wie jak temu zaradzić , bardzo proszę o pomoc ! Z góry dziękuję . Myślę , że najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie jeśli ktoś , kto wie jak temu zapobiec , ma jakieś dobre , szybkie i sprawdzone metody zapobiegania takim sytuacjom i problemom skontaktuje się ze mną poprzez gg - 25400413 . Dziękuję i Pozdrawiam . Daria , lat 15 .

----------

